
Music in an Abundance Economy - far33d
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2007/03/music_in_an_abu.html
======
domp
This was the same sort of view that Michael Arrington
had(<http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/21/good-news-cd-music-sales-
down-20-from-2006/)> I don't think the 'give away the music and sell the show'
is the answer though.

I don't think that the problem is based around people refusing to buy music. I
see the current model for selling music being out of wack. ITunes is a really
horrible situation for musicians. It still goes through the major label
filtering before artists even see a penny. For bands not on a label it takes
35% of each song sold. <http://www.downhillbattle.org/itunes/index.html>

